# Happy Birthday Cisco and Cobra!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Today our Cisco and Cobra turn 3 years old. Amazing how fast time goes. Happy birthday you two and to the rest of the C litter: Carlos, Chase, Cara, Cliff, Cabela, Cito and Cienna!!! (For the life of me I cannot remember the last puppy's name  )

Momma Tara a couple of ours before she gave birth to 10 pups!!









Mom and all 10 babies. 









Cliff:










My Cisco at 6 weeks:









Cara:









Get us out of this prison!









No, not a bath!! Cobra, Cisco, Cabela and Cienna:









7 week old Carlos









Cobra, Carlos and Cito:









Cito:









Cienna:









My Cisco, the best dog ever!

















Our Cobra who definitely has her daddy Dorian's personality:
as a puppy:
















as an adult:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: to the whole litter


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------

